# Creepy Carnival Barker track



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

First, welcome to the Halloween Forum, from another Marylander.

I have a few suggestions. First is Nox Arcana's "Carnival Of Lost Souls". Lots of great carnival/circus tracks, but two that fit your request to a tee:

"Ghosts of The Midway" 



"Hall Of Mirrors" 




Another good choice is Midnight Syndicate's "Carnival Arcane", 
the track titled "Midway"


----------



## Dre557 (Oct 2, 2015)

Thank you! I think the Ghosts of the Midway track is the best option for me from those. I chose Haunted Circus as my theme this year for my party and I have a ticket booth with a skeleton staffer. I was hoping for something a little more silly, but I'm not one to turn down spooky. Thank you for your help!


----------

